# Cave design ideas please?



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi guys, my idea is to turn this into a cave by using fake rock walls. 
I would love to see any pics of snake cages that have been made to look like a cave. 
My idea so far is to make the very top bit above the top shelf to look like above ground with plants.
I was going to put a bigish hole in the middle of that top shelf that went into a cave down in the bottom bit.
Any and all input appreciated. Cheers Brian







It would look something like this in the big bit down the bottom but not a beach theme.


----------



## jonez (Apr 29, 2012)

just use expanda foam mate on the part u wanna make look like the cave. then paint or grout it all the colour u want


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 30, 2012)

could look very effective. cant help with pics of 'cave tanks' though, sorry. I have responded to you in the group in case you thought you hadnt been noticed in there 

what are you planning on housing in there ? 
are you keeping the cupboards as cupboards ?


----------



## rhysmachine101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey DarwinBrian! I am actually looking to a cave theme myself- for my beardies new enclosure, so when I saw this thread I was all like: Mother...! Son of B...h stole my idea! lol  Mine was going to be completely 'underground', though- unlike your EXTREMELY COOL idea to have a sort of diorama situation happening! Was fairly impressed- can wait to see progress pics and the final result! (so make sure you take plenty, ok? .) 
SO! 
Here are some pics that I found while looking for inspiration for my own enclosure, and also one for you: 
View attachment 250033
View attachment 250034
View attachment 250035
View attachment 250036

Google image search is your friend- so is Planet Earth, the documentary- awesome shots in that show!
These are mostly of the Princess Margaret Rose Caves in SA. Went there once when I was a kid.

Good luck and have fun!

Cheers,
Rhys.


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 2, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


>



That's totally do-able, but it might be hard to get the waves right 

Try to get some flat sheets of poly styrene or cut up broccoli boxes. Cut layers with each layer a slightly different shape to create the overall shape you want. Glue the layers to the walls and underside of the shelf etc use a heat gun or propane torch to gently melt and blend the layers to refine your shape, then render it with acrylic render, colour the render to give a base colour then paint the rest.
You can get some great overhanging rock effects with polystyrene as it is very light weight.


----------



## Snowman (May 2, 2012)

Perhaps a star wars figure to replicate the little man?


----------



## J-A-X (May 2, 2012)

It's a cave snowman, not the death star PMSL


----------



## Snowman (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Red_LaCN (May 2, 2012)

Lego men!!!


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 2, 2012)

Some pics of making it, still a long way to go.
The start.





This gives you some idea of what it will look like





I've put 6 deck lights in places around the cave bit, you won't see the light source just a glow from it when I'm finished.





The red water bucket sits flush with the bottom floor and will also be lit from the out side of it to make it glow a bit. Keeping the inside of a volcano theme going....


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 2, 2012)

rhysmachine101 said:


> Hey DarwinBrian! I am actually looking to a cave theme myself- for my beardies new enclosure, so when I saw this thread I was all like: Mother...! Son of B...h stole my idea! lol  Mine was going to be completely 'underground', though- unlike your EXTREMELY COOL idea to have a sort of diorama situation happening! Was fairly impressed- can wait to see progress pics and the final result! (so make sure you take plenty, ok? .)
> SO!
> Here are some pics that I found while looking for inspiration for my own enclosure, and also one for you:
> View attachment 250033
> ...



attachments don't work


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 2, 2012)

Making some progress 





Some idea how the lights will look


----------



## Catnei (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks fantastic! I have almost the exact same cabinet but its going to be rainforest themed. You have given me some inspiration, great idea work with the subtle lighting and various shelves and ledges.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Catnei, I can't wait to see the pics of yours. Send me a pm of pics please so I don't miss the post it's a busy forum.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 9, 2012)

Dude, yours isnt even finished and it puts mine to shame! Great stuff


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 10, 2012)

After some painting today, still need to dull down the red bits yet and finish that last shelf which I left out to reach the back easy to paint it.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks great. What have you used to cover foam? Have you just used paints to colour it?


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 13, 2012)

mudgudgeon said:


> Looks great. What have you used to cover foam? Have you just used paints to colour it?



Rendered the foam with cement and BondCrete mixed with a bit of water to make a kind of paint. Applied it with a paint brush. I went over it 2 times. Then painted it all black and dry brushed it with a terracotta paint.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok, thanks, looks like you got a good result.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow that is amazing, Interesting idea about the cave as well


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 16, 2012)

First a big thanks to everyone for their replies!!!! 
Ok a bit of an update.
Water proofing done and the last shelf in!






Now for the volcano that will sit over the water bowl, now the volcano is NOT finished. This is just an idea how it will look.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 16, 2012)

Very impressive, I really like this project, you've captured your theme really well IMO.
Only small downside is the gloss from sealing it  
what did you use?


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 16, 2012)

Grab some fine steel wool and give it a gentle once over, it should knock the shine back without compromising the seal


----------



## r3ptilian (Jun 17, 2012)

"THAT'S ART"
Mate you have a gift, I love it.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I sealed it with pond sealer mudgudgeon.



mudgudgeon said:


> Very impressive, I really like this project, you've captured your theme really well IMO.
> Only small downside is the gloss from sealing it
> what did you use?


Hi mate, I know gloss lets it down, the good thing is that the cave part of the enclosure is lit with red led's. The one meter strip type, because its red it doesn't give off much light so the shine from the gloss just makes it shimmer nicely.


I've tried to get good pics of it with the led's on but the camera flash doesn't like it.

I'll post some pics to give you an idea but it looks much better in real life.
With camera flash





And with out flash





I still have to put the 3 meter strip of led's around the out side of the bucket yet and that will shine a red glow out the top of the volcano.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jun 17, 2012)

OMG. You are amazing, this is soooo Awsome..I luv it much!!!!!


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds good, post pics when its all done!

So many good builds happening, it keeps me interested in my one (it's a bit of an epic mission) :?


----------



## Trouble (Jun 17, 2012)

Amazing work DarwinBrian!! You've given me some ideas for the bearded dragon enclosures I'm building.
Absolutely love the detail in it all. Was it hard to get the foam the way you wanted it? What lucky pet gets to live in there?!  Great work, will be following this thread intently.


----------



## brownie (Aug 12, 2012)

hey mate sorry if this sounds stupid but how did you hold the foam to the wood after sculpting it?


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 18, 2012)

have you got any photos from futher back so you can see the whole unit finished? looks mint.


----------

